# New Coast Guard Ship



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2011)

Interesting article here:

Coast guard ship to be named for fallen soldier

OTTAWA — A new coast guard vessel under construction in Halifax will be named in honour of Capt. Nichola Goddard, the first Canadian woman killed in combat.

The young officer died in Afghanistan in 2006.

Her name will be carried by one of nine, new mid-shore patrol vessels to be known as the Hero class. The first of the 43-metre ships is expected to enter service with the coast guard this year, with the last delivered by 2013. 


More at link.


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

From the DFO Media Room:


			
				http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/media/npress-communique/2011/hq-ac02-eng.htm said:
			
		

> A total of nine new Hero Class mid-shore patrol vessels are being built by our government. In November 2010, our government announced that two of these new vessels would be named in honour of two fallen First World War soldiers, *Corporal Joseph Kaeble, V.C.*, and *Private James Peter Robertson, V.C.*
> 
> The remaining seven Hero Class vessels will be named in honour of:
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Feb 2011)

Bob Teather taught us confined space diving when I was with the Hovercraft unit. He was a real charactor. told us a story about diving in a sewage lagoon for a murder weapon, they didn't have full face masks at that time, so they taped a mask to his face  and then taped the regulator into mouth, he found the gun. UGH!

He also wrote a book about the PSTD he suffered from the rescue of the fisherman from their trapped boat. In a useful twist of fate my friend who suffered heavily from attempting a similar rescue that ended in the deaths of several people (_not his fault, we didn't have dive gear at the time and he borrowed some to perform the rescue)_ was pulled over by Bob, my friend had Bob's book on the seat beside him and they started talking. I know Bob had several talks with my friend to help him deal with the undeserved guilt he carried.

I note in wiki that bob passed away, that sucks he was great guy and a Honour to meet. He helped us Coasties get our diveteam restarted and this honour will be fitting.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Gordon_Teather


----------

